
Ask HN: Are majority of Facebook Ads visitors fake? - softwareman
I want to ask people with facebook ads experience, is it fake 90% of the time. How has been your experience with FB ads, did it result into sales?
======
kennyfrc
You get sucky traffic if you target Audience Network and Tablets.

If you're targeting to a developing country, then you need to then filter by
profession (e.g. Software Engineers, CTO, etc.). Some countries (notably
Vietnam, Philippines, and Bangladesh) have fake account farms where they sell
fake likes or do shady stuff like click on their clients' competitors' ads to
they can jack up their cost.

------
sharemywin
I don't know if it's just FB or mobile users just suck for ads. I filter out
mobile and tablet on google ads and get much better response.

Also, look into using re targeting when they are back on a desktop.

